# Eclipse Java Source Beispiele



## senerd (28. Jun 2011)

Hallo!

Ich glaubs zwar selbst nicht, aber seit 5 Stunden versuche ich vergeblich ein Programmbeispiel für Eclipse zu finden (dh am besten einfach ein gezipptes "workspace" Verzeichnis mit allen Klassen etc.), damit ich mir anschauen kann, wie man den Code in Eclipse am Besten auftrennt (ein Beispiel mit UnitTests wäre perfekt). Ich habe schon länger nicht mehr mit Java gearbeitet und bräuchte so eine Vorlage unbedingt, damit ich sehe, wie man sowas sauber macht.
ABER: ich finde ausschließlich codeschnipsel. Ich wollte zB wissen, wenn man ein Interface hat, wo und wie legt man dann eine Klasse an, die das Interface implementiert etc. Und wie legt man die Unittests am besten an etc.

Ansich sollte Eclipse ja Beispiele haben... die gibt es aber defakto nicht, auch nicht zum Download. Kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen, bitte! Ich weiß, das klingt wirklich lächerlich... das traurige ist, dass es so ist.

Bitte: mir ist jeder Code recht, den ich als Beispiel ausführen kann und der von allem etwas beinhaltet (und im Eclipse Format wäre wichtig). Wenn jemand was privates hat, wäre mir das auch recht. Ich verspreche, dass ich ihn nur als Vorlage verwenden würde.

Vielen Dank!

Lg
  ein verzweifelter Senerd


----------



## frapo (28. Jun 2011)

Unter Examples von Eclipse.org - Eclipse RCP gibt es ein kleines howto, wie man auf Beispiele von Eclipse.org per CVS zugreifen kann. 

Vielleicht hilft Dir das? 

Grüße
frapo


----------



## Final_Striker (28. Jun 2011)

lade dir doch einfach ein paar Open Source Projekte bei SourceForge runter


----------



## Gastredner (29. Jun 2011)

Was suchst du jetzt eigentlich? Deine Beschreibung hört sich so an, als suchtest du eine Bedienungsanleitung für Eclipse mit darin verwobenen Best Practices für die Projektorganisation...:bahnhof:


----------



## tuttle64 (29. Jun 2011)

Klicke den Link Eclipse and Java for Total Beginners und Du landest genau auf einer Site wo Java, Eclipse und TDD (testdriven develpment mit junit) als Video runteladen kannst. Viel Spass.


----------



## timbeau (29. Jun 2011)

Oder lad dir noch Maven und die Frage nach Aufteilung von Code & Tests hat sich auch erledigt


----------

